# Off-Topic >  Houston man catches fish in living room - GIF

## Jon

Houston man catches fish in living room after Hurricane Harvey. Yes, this is gross; there's sewage in that water. Yes, this is cool; that guy just caught a fish in his living room.

I've never caught a fish with my hands. It looks like the strategy is similar to the advice given to recover a fumbled football: fall on it.

----------

carloski (Jun 23, 2022),

cognitdiss (Nov 5, 2022),

dubbby (May 16, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

We used to do what is called noodling along the river banks you would reach under back washed areas along the bank with your hand until you found a big old cat fish sometimes if they were large enough you just shoved your arm in its mouth and out the gill turning the gill inside out. Yes if you didn't do it right the first time you wound up with losing a lot of skin as you pulled your arm out its closed mouth Smaller fish you just gently took hold of them right behind the head at the gills and pulled them out if you have never been gaffed by a Cat's Wisker ( barble) you don't know what pain is

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

Yep the scratches on his arm are the same as what we would have

----------

